# [Indian NR] Bhargav Narasimhan OH 11.63 Single



## Bhargav777 (Jan 1, 2014)

Done at RCMO 2013.  A good end for '13 and a good start for '14  Happy new year!  
WR #26.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome solve, congratulations!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats, nice solve!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats Bhargav!

I'm glad I put you on my fantasy cubing team


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 1, 2014)

smooth,fast and well deserved, congratz!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 1, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Awesome solve, congratulations!





Iggy said:


> Congrats, nice solve!



Thank you so much 



Robert-Y said:


> Congrats Bhargav!
> 
> I'm glad I put you on my fantasy cubing team



Yay!  You are there in mine too! ^_^ 
Sadly, this was done in 2013  I beat Nakaji. So its time I do something better than Antoine to remain in the "no nemesis" list


----------



## sukesh12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Great solve! 
Long time since I've posted.
Nice. So, new Record. 

Sukesh


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 1, 2014)

NOOB xD


----------



## ottozing (Jan 1, 2014)

Very well deserved. 2014 will be good for you


----------



## uvafan (Jan 1, 2014)

Oops I forgot to include you on my fantasy cubing team.  nice solve and good luck in 2014!


----------



## NZCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice Mustache


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 1, 2014)

great solve! R U R' U' R U' R' WV?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 1, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> great solve! R U R' U' R U' R' WV?



Yep its the same he told me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 1, 2014)

dat mustache doe


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 1, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Very well deserved. 2014 will be good for you


  Thanks! Wish you a great new year toO! 



uvafan said:


> Oops I forgot to include you on my fantasy cubing team.  nice solve and good luck in 2014!


Awesome! You have done the perfect thing!  I wouldn't have given you anything good  



NZCuber said:


> Nice Mustache





Rubiks560 said:


> dat mustache doe



:3) This should be my smiley when I smile  
 



rowehessler said:


> great solve! R U R' U' R U' R' WV?


Yes. I also used U' R' U2 r U r U' r' R' U2 R in the finals. Was generated by Rob a few days back.  Couldn't get any other sweet OLS though.


----------



## Brest (Jan 2, 2014)

*Bhargav Narasimhan* - 11.63 3x3OH NR single - Bombay Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]y1vYIpbx_Hg[/youtubehd]


 F U F B L D F U2 L2 B' R F' U D R' L2 B2 D2 R2

y' x // inspection
r U' r U' R' y' R2 U R2 z // cross
R U' R' U' R U' R' U2' y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2' R U R' U y R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' z U' R2 U R U' R' U z' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U' R U' R' // 4th pair / WV(CP)
(y z) U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.63	59	5.07	63	5.42	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.81	22	4.57	23	4.78		Cross+1/F2L	53.9%	46.8%	45.1%
F2L	8.92	47	5.27	51	5.72		F2L/Total	76.7%	79.7%	81.0%
LL	2.71	12	4.43	12	4.43		LL/Total	23.3%	20.3%	19.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F U F B L D F U2 L2 B' R F' U D R' L2 B2 D2 R2

y' x // inspection
r U' r U' R' y' R2 U R2 z // cross
R U' R' U' R U' R' U' U' y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' U' R U R' U y R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' z U' R2 U R U' R' U z' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U' R U' R' // 4th pair / WV(CP)
(y z) U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2014)

Brest said:


> *Bhargav Narasimhan* - 11.63 3x3OH NR single - Bombay Open 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5.42 etps!


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 2, 2014)

wow nice solve  well deserved i guess i have never heard of you before but like your style lol epic moustache


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Brest said:


> *Bhargav Narasimhan* - 11.63 3x3OH NR single - Bombay Open 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, Rob. Sorry that I couldn't provide you the scramble /a bit more inspection. Thanks a lot again  



antoineccantin said:


> 5.42 etps!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 18, 2014)

ILMZS20 said:


> wow nice solve  well deserved i guess i have never heard of you before but like your style lol epic moustache



Sorry, just noticed. 
 moustaches are always epic ^_^


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 18, 2014)

Its former NR now


----------

